# why did i incarnate



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

why did I incarnate? my brain hurts...does yours? do you care? for real? even if you said you did i find it hard
to believe you because i think you dont know how i feel and even if you did you wouldn't understand cos it's
my life and not yours....

i hate how the veil of loneliness has this effect


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> do you care? for real?


Well considering I'm a self centered Martyr who apparently likes to feel like shit all the time.

I guess the truthful answer would be I'm to wrapped up in my own shit to worry about yours. :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

> I'm to wrapped up in my own shit to worry about yours.


Me likes... Me likes loads :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

You care enough to reply... so you give a shit about stating your feelings to Rozanna :mrgreen:

Meow meow moeeeeeeowwwww... :mrgreen:

I'm gonna vid myself now for a crack.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Huh... well would you care if others care? I don't... I just assume they are wrong if they don't care about me... lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Spirit, hows the hangover working out for ya :wink: 

The day you give up on humanity is the day you give up on yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

@ Spirit, yes we all project our own shit on to others don't we............ya know :arrow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Spirit said:


> The first post I do not understand,though cirtain parts of it look like planet symbols,it it some kinda magick formulea.Who is projecting their shit? Im not ,my shit is my shit ,you can not have it.
> Tell you the truth I feel like im going to end up back in the psych ward beforethe weeks out.


Yeah, its the cure for DP...I will sell it to the highest bidder :wink:



> Tell you the truth I feel like im going to end up back in the psych ward before the weeks out.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

if you have a say in the matter, would you like to come camping instead?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i was asking you


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Two ladies howlin in a tent... blissful :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Leave em with a few pints a blood to keep em alive :mrgreen: maybe you wanna suck them dry over a few days babe?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

*dizzgusting* stomps out***


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I think you should "eat" each other...

*Slaps self in face* Ouch!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey my face really looks like this now:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah, i'd love that also
right now, i'm in Devon tho!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Devon? lol... Kewl.


----------

